# Acrosport I Project: Value?



## bf92 (Feb 18, 2017)

I am posting this for a friend of a friend. The builder of this Acrosport I, Don Brock, passed away, and his wife is wondering what the value of the project is. The airframe is complete and ready for cover. Workmanship seems to be excellent. My friend thinks the engine is a mid-time 0-360. Log books are available for the engine. The phone number on the link should be valid. Anyone who knows what the value of a project like this should be, please put in your two cents worth. Once a value is established I will post it under "Classified" with a price. The wife will also be advertising on barnstormers at that time.

Danny

http://www.eaa23.org/pr-don.htm


----------

